# Ongoing housebreaking issues with Max



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Does he choose less frequented areas of the house? Dogs sometimes don't consider rooms they don't spend much time in as not part of the "den". If that is the case you can try spending time playing and just sitting there with him, or simply keep the doors shut. I think that with a dog that is not totally reliable I would limit him to an easily cleaned area, like a kitchen or bathroom, with a comfy bed, water and a safe chew.He will be safe and comfortable, and your wife will be less stressed.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

fjm said:


> Does he choose less frequented areas of the house? Dogs sometimes don't consider rooms they don't spend much time in as not part of the "den". If that is the case you can try spending time playing and just sitting there with him, or simply keep the doors shut. I think that with a dog that is not totally reliable I would limit him to an easily cleaned area, like a kitchen or bathroom, with a comfy bed, water and a safe chew.He will be safe and comfortable, and your wife will be less stressed.


He is pretty non-discriminatory. He used rooms that we are in less frequently as well as our bedroom and living room where we spend most of our time. I agree that he may need to be confined.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

You said he always does this "out of sight".

I would follow Fjm's advice, and when you want to let him out of his more confined area, that you always keep him on a leash or tether and don't ever let him get out of sight. I think prevention is the answer. Set up the success and eventually he will get it. This has worked with many of my foster boys, some that had never been house broken and were seniors. I


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
You might try belly bands. It does nothing to train him, but it will keep your house dry.
WE use them in rescue and they are very successful. 
If you decide to try them, use mini pads and just change the pad when it is wet. Make sure you buy at least 2 belly bands. One to wear, one in the wash.
GOOD LUCK


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had a problem with Cayenne, she was trained to a potty pad or outside either on. I gradually moved her potty patch to the master bath. Everything was fine, but off the kitchen area or outside as I watch her she got a cookie, in the bathroom I would not notice to much later, so she started going in the living room and my office. I think it was because when was not getting he treats, so it did not matter. Now we are doing fine and getting treats


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

N2Mischief said:


> You said he always does this "out of sight".
> 
> I would follow Fjm's advice, and when you want to let him out of his more confined area, that you always keep him on a leash or tether and don't ever let him get out of sight. I think prevention is the answer. Set up the success and eventually he will get it. This has worked with many of my foster boys, some that had never been house broken and were seniors. I



What N2 said - I think that sometimes you really have to housebreak the dog room by room - you cannot assume that what you have taught him translates to the whole house. Confine him to an area that you know he is good in, and only bring him to other areas with close supervision, so you can catch him when he try's to make the mistake, let him know that it is not allowed., and then slowly, as you feel certain that he is trustworthy, increase the unsupervised space. Couple that with treating for doing the right thing, and with consistency you will get him to perfection.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

if all else fails, do what poodle foster said and use the belly band. it will help keep the peace in the family, which is very important.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I understand clean bill of health, and if that specifically included a fresh urine catch with analysis and culture, no worries. If it didn't, the potential issue wasn't addressed.

Jean Donaldson's wonderful book Culture Clash is particularly helpful on this specific issue, so suggest purchasing it .


----------

